# Boot Wellentauglicher machen



## rueganer82 (19. Mai 2013)

Hi Angelkollegen, ich hab ein Boot ca.2.50m e
	
	



```

```
s ist nicht geklinkert und wenn ich mit meinem Kollegen fahre wackelt es wie sau bei Wellen oder einer sich bewegt also aufsteht oder so und als ich gestern auf hornis wollte gabs sogar noch ne heftige dusche(ca. 3l :c) wir mussten umkehren ohne fisch#q.Habt ihr Ideen wie ich das ändern kann .Ich glaub das boot ist von tenten boats irgendwas mit perca 300 oder so werd bald mal berichtigen.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

ich würde sagen, zu 2. in einem 2,50m Boot ist einfach nix. Vorallem nicht auf dem offenen Meer!


----------



## rueganer82 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, zu 2. in einem 2,50m Boot ist einfach nix. Vorallem nicht auf dem offenen Meer!



Ne ich fahr auf Bodden


----------



## Fr33 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

Ok... aber auch da ist eine 2,50m Nussschale für 2Mann halt verdammt wackelig  Hast du ja selbst bemerkt ^^


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

Hol dir ein größeres Boot,oder fahr alleine mit der Nussschale!
Selbst allein ist son Teil höchstens Baggersee-tauglich!
Ich hatte mal ein GFK Boot, dass war sogar stolze 2,85m lang, da hab ich 
mich nicht getraut im stehen zu fischen.
Bin damit auch zweimal ins Wasser gefallen, wobei einmal mein ganzes
Angelzeugs im Wasser lag.
Glücklicherweise recht nah am Ufer, auf ca. 1,50 Wassertiefe, so konnte ich bis auf ein paar Kleinteile und ein teures Messer alles bergen!

Jürgen


----------



## pxrxx12 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Mit 2 Personen auf einem 2,50m Boot auf den Bodden, ist schon fahrlässig. Nur einmal zum Vergleich: Auf den großen irischen Shannon Seen trifft man überall sogenannten Lake Boats, die sind 19 Fuß lang (grob gerechnet 5,70m )und durchgängig gekielt. Dort kann man mit einem Fuß auf dem Bordrand stehen und die Stellnetze einholen, ohne dass dabei mehr als eine leichte Seitenneigung auftritt. Plastikschüsseln aus deinem Gebrauch sollte man nur auf dem Hausteich einsetzen und auch da nur mit einer Person bewegen.
Für den Bodden, der als Flachwasser bei Wind sehr schnell unangenehme Wellen aufbauen kann, würde ich kein Boot unter 4,50m (15 Fuß) nehmen, wobei man noch auf eine ordentliche Bordhöhe schauen sollte. Ein langer Kiel ist eine schnelle Gleitfahrt zwar etwas hinderlich, hat aber die entscheidenden Vorteile beim "Kurshalten" unter Wind und kabbeligen Wellen und darauf kommt es an.


----------



## antonio (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*



paree12 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Mit 2 Personen auf einem 2,50m Boot auf den Bodden, ist schon fahrlässig. Nur einmal zum Vergleich: Auf den großen irischen Shannon Seen trifft man überall sogenannten Lake Boats, die sind 19 Fuß lang (grob gerechnet 5,70m )und durchgängig gekielt. Dort kann man mit einem Fuß auf dem Bordrand stehen und die Stellnetze einholen, ohne dass dabei mehr als eine leichte Seitenneigung auftritt. Plastikschüsseln aus deinem Gebrauch sollte man nur auf dem Hausteich einsetzen und auch da nur mit einer Person bewegen.
> Für den Bodden, der als Flachwasser bei Wind sehr schnell unangenehme Wellen aufbauen kann, würde ich kein Boot unter 4,50m (15 Zoll) nehmen, wobei man noch auf eine ordentliche Bordhöhe schauen sollte. Ein langer Kiel ist eine schnelle Gleitfahrt zwar etwas hinderlich, hat aber die entscheidenden Vorteile beim "Kurshalten" unter Wind und kabbeligen Wellen und darauf kommt es an.



ups da ist ja mein fernseher 7 mal größer

antonio


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

2,5m Boot auf der Ostsee #q
das sind dann wieder diejenigen für die die DGzRS ausrücken muß ...
völlig ungeeignet und unverantwortlich fürs Meer ! nicht umsonst sind die ja nach Verwendung eingeteilt .... aus nem "D" Boot kann man kein "C" Boot basteln #d
hätte nun gedacht Urlaubsangler - aber als Küstenbewohner auf Rügen sollte man es eigendlich besser wissen weil man das Meer besser kennen sollte ... sowas ist noch nicht mal was fürn Bodden !!!


----------



## rueganer82 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

Naja 2,50m war geschätzt es hat so  3,50m


----------



## Potti87 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

Mach mal nen Foto von der Nussschale!!!

Was denn nu, 2,50m oder 3,50m?


----------



## rueganer82 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

3,50m


----------



## Potti87 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

OK, nen Dreikieler oder sowas ähnliches wahrscheinlich?


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

zeig mal Bild .... wenn der freibord zu gering ist und der Bootsrumpf schon nichts taugt würd ich damit nicht auf die Ostsee fahren - on nun 1m länger oder nicht 
kauf die was vernünftiges gebraucht ... gerade auf Rügen ist nen gutes Boot doch Gold wert !
bessere Bootsangelgewässer gibts doch gar nicht - sowohl im Bodden als auch draussen ...


----------



## rueganer82 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

3,50m


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*



Potti87 schrieb:


> OK, nen Dreikieler oder sowas ähnliches wahrscheinlich?



Dreikieler sind recht kippstabil - kann es also nich sein


----------



## Potti87 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

Naja, aber einer in 3,50 länge auch nicht unbedingt. Wenn er nich breit genug ist, kippelt er auch mit 2 Mann an Bord. Habe selber als Zweitboot nen Dreikieler 5,20m x 1,90m der liegt allerdings wien Brett.


@rueganer82
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/angelboot-rauhwassertauglich/119442870-211-13005?ref=search

sowas wäre schon eher was für dich!


----------



## rueganer82 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

Ja sieht ganz gut aus:g


----------



## rueganer82 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

Ist das selbe wie aus Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-jVDjdgpZ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

Mit dem Ding würd ich def. nicht auf den Bodden oder sogar größere Seen wie Talsperren etc....


----------



## Kiwi1887 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boot Wellentauglicher machen*

Siehe Neustädter Bucht März

Kopfschüttel
Never ever mit so einer Schale auf den Bodden oder gar Ostsee.


----------

